# selective audio



## g3r8il (Feb 26, 2009)

my headunit cuts in and out, for a while now it just doesnt even play it just says check, although sometimes when i put my car in the on position it will play the only way to keep it playing is by popping the clutch if i start the car normally it doesnt play when it does play passenger speaker doesnt work the rear speakers (both sides) cut in and out also the tweeters dont work. its a 2003 gti with the monsoon premium 6 disc cd changer wires in the back of the headunit are fine and the fuse in the back is good and so is the fuse in the side panel.


----------

